# Juristische Frage: Lieferung zu viel erhalten



## Daxelinho (23. Dezember 2014)

Guten Abend,

erstmal: Falls der Thread hier falsch ist, tut mir das leid und bitte um Verschiebung..

Folgende Situation hat sich ergeben: Ich habe im Internet etwas bestellt, kostet rund 350 €, der Versender hatte aber große Probleme beim liefern. Bein mehrmaligen Nachfragen hat der Versender den Hersteller kontaktiert, der das Produkt zu uns direkt senden sollte.
Soweit, sogut. Heute kamen aber zwei Pakete an, habe das Produkt zweimal erhalten, einmal vom Versender und einmal vom Hersteller. Was macht man nun? Wie sieht die rechtliche Lage aus? Muss man das melden? Geht das Produkt irgendwann in das Eigentum über? Falls ja, wann?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## fctriesel (23. Dezember 2014)

Du wirst niemals Eigentum an der zweiten Lieferung erhalten solange du nicht dafür gezahlt hast. Informiere dich mal über Unterschlagung.


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Dezember 2014)

Gut, danke, da haben wir schon mal etwas, wo nach ich suchen kann. Danke dafür.
Besteht die Meldepflicht das Falles bzw. mache ich mich andernfalls strafbar?

LG


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Dezember 2014)

Das würde das schon aus Gründen des Anstands zurückgeben. Willst ja auch nicht, dass dich jemand abzieht, nur weil dir mal ein Fehler unterläuft.


----------



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Nun, da du offiziell die Lieferung vom Hersteller erhalten solltest, würde ich den Versender kontaktieren und ihm die Lage schildern.

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Dezember 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> erstmal: Falls der Thread hier falsch ist, tut mir das leid und bitte um Verschiebung..



Schwierig den irgendwo einzuordnen, es gibt keine passende Kategorie weil



			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte*
> Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten:
> Individuelle, auf einen konkreten Sachverhalt bezogene  Rechtsberatung. Allgemeine Hinweise auf gesetzliche Regelungen sind  erlaubt.



Das bisher gesagte sind ja bisher nur gut gemeinte Tipps, ich wollte es nur bereits im Vorraus anmerken dass, sobald es hier konkret um Rechtsberatung geht, der Thread zu ist.


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Dezember 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das bisher gesagte sind ja bisher nur gut gemeinte Tipps, ich wollte es nur bereits im Vorraus anmerken dass, sobald es hier konkret um Rechtsberatung geht, der Thread zu ist.



Alles klar, verstanden. Mein Vater ist leider strikt dagegen, den Fall zu melden. Ich wollte mir in ein paar Tagen den gleichen Artikel kaufen, er hofft nun darauf, dass das Produkt in unser Eigentum über geht. Aber ihm das zu erklären, ist leider echt schwer  Deswegen habe ich quais darauf gehofft, dass es da eine allgemeine, eindeutige Lösung gibt, aber wir sind ja hier in Deutschland


----------



## XyZaaH (23. Dezember 2014)

Was hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Mein Vater ist leider strikt dagegen, den Fall zu melden.



Kein gutes Beispiel^^ Entweder die zu viel erhaltene Ware bezahlen oder den Versender kontaktieren. Wäre nicht fair gegenüber dem Versender.


----------



## naruto8073 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich an deiner stelle würde den Verkäufer informieren. 
Da währst du auf der sicheren Seite.  ( gut gemeinter Tipp )
Ich hatte so einen Beispiel in meinen Backentenkreis und er hatte es nicht gemeldet. ( allerdings hatte er mehr als genug Probleme hinterher )


----------



## mattinator (23. Dezember 2014)

naruto8073 schrieb:


> Ich an deiner stelle würde den Verkäufer informieren.



Sehe ich genauso. 

Hier hoch kurz ein OT zur unabsichtlichen Vorlage:



naruto8073 schrieb:


> Ich hatte so einen Beispiel in meinen _*Backentenkreis*_ und er hatte es  nicht gemeldet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinnayum (23. Dezember 2014)

Eigentum an der Sache kannst du, wie die Dinge liegen, nicht erwerben.

Es ist natürlich möglich, dass keine der anderen Parteien den Irrtum bemerkt, wenn sie ihre Rechnungslegung nachvollziehen. Dann wärst du weiterhin Besitzer aber nicht Eigentümer.
Wenn sie die Rückgabe fordern, müsstest du dem aber nachkommen. Tun sie das in den nächsten 3 Jahren nicht, wärst du dann tatsächlich Eigentümer. (Das ist die allgemeine Verjährungsfrist für Diebstahl, Unterschlagung und andere "lustige Dinge", wenn sie nicht zu Anklage gebracht werden. Aber schon die Aufforderung zu Herausgabe der Sache reicht, um diese Frist zu wahren.)

Andernfalls hätten die ziemlich gute Aussichten, wenn sie ein Gerichtsverfahren anstrengen.
Es empfiehlt sich die Lektüre des BGB in Sachen Kaufvertrag, Eigentum, Pflichten des Schuldners.
(Und nein ich habe nichts regelmäßig mit Gerichten, Anzeigen o.ä. zu tun. Das kann man alles im BGB nachlesen.)

Ich selbst würde vermutlich auf Lücke setzen und abwarten, wer in den nächsten Wochen reagiert. Immerhin weißt du nicht, an wen du es ohne Aufforderung zurücksenden solltest.


----------



## Azzteredon (23. Dezember 2014)

Also bei mir war genau das gleiche der Fall. Als ich die Teile für meinen PC bestellt habe hat mir Hardwareversand versehentlich 2x den 4790K zugeschickt. Hab dann eine E-Mail an den Support geschrieben, und die CPU die zu viel war wieder zurück geschickt. (ungeöffnet. ich hab nicht vorher beide ausprobiert...)

so würde ich das wieder handhaben, allein des Anstandes wegen.




mattinator schrieb:


> Hier hoch kurz ein OT zur unabsichtlichen Vorlage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS: Made my Day


----------



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Mein Vater ist leider strikt dagegen, den Fall zu melden. Ich wollte mir in ein paar Tagen den gleichen Artikel kaufen, er hofft nun darauf, dass das Produkt in unser Eigentum über geht.



Hmm das ist ja nen seltsames Rechtsverständnis 
Wenn ich dir also nen Spiel leihe und da sind 2 Datenträger statt nur 1 drin, dann geht da nix in dein Eigentum von über  
Vergleich hinkt vielleicht etwas, aber Prinzip sollte klar werden.


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Dezember 2014)

Richtig, ich würde halt auch genau so handeln, würde ihm das auch empfehlen  Aber er ist da.. nunja.. etwas eigen 

Es handelt sich btw um eine GTX 970, die ich mir in ein paar Tagen auch kaufen wollte  Nun kann ich das knicken und muss mich dem Willen meines Vaters beugen  Ich hoffe, dass er doch noch zur Einsicht kommt und was tut.

LG


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Dezember 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Richtig, ich würde halt auch genau so handeln, würde ihm das auch empfehlen  Aber er ist da.. nunja.. etwas eigen
> Ich hoffe, dass er doch noch zur Einsicht kommt und was tut.



Das wollen wir doch hoffen^^


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Dezember 2014)

Aber man macht sich nicht strafbar, wenn man einfach nichts tut? "Schade", denn das würde es um einiges leichter machen 

LG


----------



## robafan1 (23. Dezember 2014)

Das würde jetzt in Rechtsberatung gehen, da hilft nur zum Anwalt gehen oder selbst Gesetze wälzen. Hier können wir da eig, nicht sfür dich tun


----------



## mattinator (23. Dezember 2014)

Daxelinho schrieb:


> Es handelt sich btw um eine GTX 970, die ich mir in ein paar Tagen auch kaufen wollte  Nun kann ich das knicken und muss mich dem Willen meines Vaters beugen  Ich hoffe, dass er doch noch zur Einsicht kommt und was tut.


Also ist die aktuelle Karte für Deinen Vater ? Du hast bestellt und auch schon beim Händler bezahlt ? Dann bist Du wohl schon volljährig (habe ich gerade in Deinem Profil gesehen) und solltest auch allein entscheiden dürfen, wie Du jetzt weiter handelst.


----------



## True Monkey (23. Dezember 2014)

Google schmeißt mir nach einer Minute suchen die Rechtslage dazu raus .....kann nur ich googlen ?

Kleiner tip ......nicht Wissen bedeutet hierzulande  nicht .......keine  Strafe


----------



## Daxelinho (23. Dezember 2014)

Gut, dann wäre es hiermit durch. Danke an alle 

LG
Daxelinho


----------

